# fischteich anlegen



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

Hallo!

habe bei uns am eigenen Grundstück in einer Tiefe von ca. 1,5 m  einen kleinen unterirdisches Bächlein ausmachen können. Füher war dieser an der Oberfläche wurde aber dann in Ziegelrohre gefast und unterirdisch weggeleitet, da heißt es war links und rechts ein sehr steil abfallendes Gelände das dann mit Erde und Schotter aufgefüllt wurde.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich am besten dieses Wasser an die Oberfläche bringen kann ohne zu einer Wasserpumpe 12 V greifen zu müssen die evt. mit Solar und Nachts über Batteriespeisung läuft.

Das mit dem Wasser weiß ich auch noch nicht ob das alles so passt habe vorerst einmal 3 Proben gemacht welche im von meinem Aquarium habe ( Härtegrad, PH und Nitrat) also 14 dgh, Ph 7,5 und No3 15 mg/l.

Das Wasser läuft praktisch unterirdisch in einen Wald der tiefer liegt, bzw. dort dringt es wieder an die Oberfläche, wobei hier die Erde rot ist( gleiche Farbe wie die Rohre haben vermute das dies ausgewaschen wird von den Zeigelrohren).

Wasserzulauf ca.0,5 Liter in der Sekunde.

Eventuell möchte ich mir 2 Teiche machen den ersten für Forellen und den 2 für Karpfen etc.
Laut meinen Berechnungen anhand eines Buches über Forellenzucht kann ich mit diesen Zulauf der zwar jetzt im März gemessen wurde ca. 24 kg Forellen halten ( nächste Probe wird im Frühjahr und dann im Hochsommer genommen wie viel Wasser dann zuläuft).
Bin um alles dankbar was euch einfällt.

Grüße Joe!


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

moin...ich bin fischzüchter(azubi) in ner kreislaufanlage!
also ich muss mal glatt sagen, dass dein no3 wert (für steinbutt) mal fett zu hoch ist!
1,8m² zulauf is auch icht der renner!
hab gerade nochmal mit meinem ausbilder gesprochen!

die frage ist, wie groß sollen die teiche werden!
karpfen kannst du dir bei geringem zulauf gut halten, dafür dbrauchste noch nicht einmal nen zulauf....
aber forellen mögen es srömig!
also zuerst solltest du dir überlegen, was du investieren willst, wofür du die teiche nutzen willst(richtige mast, nur zum spielen, private angelteiche,...)
dann sind monokulturen meiner meinung nach ungünstig!besetze mit anderen fischen

komm ja nciht auf die idee dir hecht, barsch oder gar wels reinzusetzen und pass auf, dass auch kein anderer das aus spaß macht!

nun denn...jetzt warte ich erstmal die infos ab....


----------



## Janbr (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich am besten dieses Wasser an die Oberfläche bringen kann ohne zu einer Wasserpumpe 12 V greifen zu müssen die evt. mit Solar und Nachts über Batteriespeisung läuft.


 
Das sollte das Wasser doch von selbst tun. Nur mal angenommen, du gräbst deinen Teich die 1,5 m tief und machst auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite einen Überlauf (also auf Höhe der jetzigen Oberfläche) dann läuft dieses Loch voll (natürlich musst du den alten "Bachlauf" abdichten.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

du könntest dir auch ne komplette durchflussanlage bauen...
konzept würde ich dann aber mit einemprofi durchdenken...


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

dachte eigentlich an eine Größe 10x 5 m für die Forellen und einen größeren für karpfen. Rein nur zum Hobby !!!!!


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

das heißt es würde sich das Wasser selbst zurückstauen und gleichzeitig aufstauen damit das Loch voll wird da würde aber evt. die möglichkeit bestehen das dieses Wasser die alten Ziegelrohre ausschwemmt ( die sind sowieso nicht immer ganz dicht an den anschlussstellen und die liegen schon ca. 22 jahre drinnen) und evt. einen neuen Weg sucht.


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

was ist eine Durchflussanlage sorry????


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

habe da noch einen anderen teich der direkt mitten im Wald liegt der mit einer Trinkwasserquelle versorgt wird  10x 3,5m also auchnicht sehr groß mit einer tiefe von 1,5 m. Aber man sieht jeden Fisch.
Problem nur leider nicht für mich einsichtig da hier da komische Gestalten durch den Wald laufen und ich keine Sicht zum teich habe deshalb möchte ich mir einen anderen Teich erstellen der ensichtig für mich.

Eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich auch noch eine unterirdischen Fluss der liegt aber an  der seichtesten Stelle 6 m tief.
Darum hoffe ich es klappt bei diesen mit dem 1,5 tiefen Bächlein.


----------



## nepomuk (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Einen Gartenteich darf jeder anlegen 
aber einen Bach anstauen ?
Da gibt's bestimmt mächtig Mecker mit dem Amt.

Gruß Swen


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

naja  er ist ja seit über 20 Jahren nie sichtbar gewesen!!!  weiß auch icht ob das funktioniert???


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

dast du mir nicht glaubst dafür kann ich auch nichts.

Schade da ich eigentlich jede hilfreiche Antwort brauchen könnte.


----------



## nepomuk (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Nie im Leben bist du 29 Jahre alt!
> Sonst hättest du ein anderes Verständnis...
> 
> Sorry, aber wer nicht ehrlich ist, dem helf ich auch nicht!


 
Hi Dirk,
Wie willste Fischi denn helfen???
Beim buddeln?
Ich hab mir mit 14 einen Teich im Garten angelegt.
als meine Mutter die Wasserrechnung bekam
war Schluß mit lustig.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Sagt dir Wassernutzungsrecht was?
Hast du dir mal überlegt, wo der unterirdische Bach herkommt?
Wo willst du das ganze anfallende Erdreich hinschaffen und wie willst du überhaupt ausgraben?

Weißt du:

Wie ein Damm befestigt wird?
Was ein Mönch ist?
Was so ein Teichneubau kostet?

Deshalb mein Zweifel an deinem Alter!


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

moin!
also man kann seine teiche auch mit grundwasser laufen lassen!
eine kleine kreislaufanlage mit ausrecihender filtertechnik bauen und gute starke pumpen einbauen!
dann kann man zumindest die wassernutzungsrechte umgehen(glaube ich)
natürlich ist das ein interessanter aspekt, dass du einige amtgänge zu erledigen hast!
auch der teichbau(vor allem beim durchflussprinzip) wird nicht einfach und vor allem teuer!
rechne nicht mit ein paar hundert, sondern eher mit mehreren tausend euros!
also würde ich mir die ganze aktion gut überlegen!
und du solltest auch nicht glauben, dass du das wasserrohr einfach anbohren kannst und dort einlauf und auslauf deiner gewässer monieren kannst...das ist nicht so easy!dafür bräuchtest du ordentliche technik, die dich nicht billig kommt


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Danke dast du mich darauf aufmerksam machen willst!

wie zu deinem Anschein nicht zu erwarten weiß ich sehr wohl was ein Mönch ist sogar weiß ich was ein Bagger/stunde kostet der natürlich das gesamte Erdreich *ausbaggern sollte* und glaube mir bei 20 Ha Grund findet sich sicher eine stelle die aufgeschüttet werden kann.!!! Ich weiß0 auch das es mit dem Bagger nicht getan ist. das kannst du mir schon glauben. Drum habe ich ja vorher geschrieben das es mit dem kleinen Bächlein für mich sinnvoller wäre da dies eine Quelle war.
lt. Österr. Landesregierung dürfen wir einen Teich oder ähnliches errichten und es bedarf keiner Bewilligung seitens der Ldr wenn die die Quelle auf eigenen Grund entspringt und versickert was ja auch gegeben ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Sammael schrieb:


> moin!
> also man kann seine teiche auch mit grundwasser laufen lassen!
> eine kleine kreislaufanlage mit ausrecihender filtertechnik bauen und gute starke pumpen einbauen!
> dann kann man zumindest die wassernutzungsrechte umgehen(glaube ich)
> ...



|good: Genau so isses!!!


----------



## nepomuk (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Mein Kumpel und ich wollten mal einen Teich pachten .
Etwas versandet sagte der Verpächter.
Der war so flach da hätten Flundern ne Kruste auf dem Rücken bekommen.
Das ausbaggern hätten wir noch getragen,
aber die Abfuhr des Schlicks hätte den Etat gesprengt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sammael (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

wenns schlick ist, ist der manchmal nährstoffreich und kann somit guter dünger sein!
vielelicht mal einige bauern ansprechen!


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Fischi 2008 schrieb:


> Danke dast du mich darauf aufmerksam machen willst!
> 
> wie zu deinem Anschein nicht zu erwarten weiß ich sehr wohl was ein Mönch ist sogar weiß ich was ein Bagger/stunde kostet der natürlich das gesamte Erdreich *ausbaggern sollte* und glaube mir bei 20 Ha Grund findet sich sicher eine stelle die aufgeschüttet werden kann.!!! Ich weiß0 auch das es mit dem Bagger nicht getan ist. das kannst du mir schon glauben. Drum habe ich ja vorher geschrieben das es mit dem kleinen Bächlein für mich sinnvoller wäre da dies eine Quelle war.
> lt. Österr. Landesregierung dürfen wir einen Teich oder ähnliches errichten und es bedarf keiner Bewilligung seitens der Ldr wenn die die Quelle auf eigenen Grund entspringt und versickert was ja auch gegeben ist.




Dann ein ganz großes "Sorry" nach Österreich!:m

Hat sich halt nur nach Ferienspinnerei eines 15 Jährigen angehört!
Spreche da aus Erfahrung, weil ich als Bub mal ein ähnliches Projekt vor hatte.
Ist aber dann hier in Deutschland an der Unteren Wasserbehörde gescheitert...|rolleyes
Wenn du also das finanzielle Budget für so einen Teichneubau hast, dann los!
Weil so ein eigener Forellenteich ist schon was Feines!!!:vik:


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Dann ein ganz großes "Sorry" nach Österreich!:m
> 
> Hat sich halt nur nach Ferienspinnerei eines 15 Jährigen angehört!
> Spreche da aus Erfahrung, weil ich als Bub mal ein ähnliches Projekt vor hatte.
> ...


 
wollte dir nur mitteilen das ich wegen der Arbeit genau weiß was es heisßt einen Teich anzulegen da ich den einen Teich den ich bereits haben mit den Händen ( mit schweiß und Blasen ) ausgegraben habe also denk ich mir keine 15 j. Spinnerei???!!!!!

aber bitte hast vielleicht Vorschläge für mein Vorhaben.???


----------



## C.K. (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

So, nachdem Ihr die grundlegenden nichtigen Dinge geklärt habt, habe ich mir als Mod das Recht genommen, alles was OT war zu löschen. Ich bitte Euch nun beim Thema zu bleiben, damit ich nicht noch mehr Beiträge hier löschen, oder gar das Verwarnsystem ausprobieren muss.


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Also erst mal mußt du wohl die 1,5m runtergraben und das Rohr freilegen. Am Besten etwas großflächiger...

Wenn du dann den Durchmesser des Tonrohres hast, in den das Bächlein gefaßt ist, dann kannst du nen Übergang aus Kunststoff reinstecken und mit nem 90° Bogen das Wasser nach oben leiten. Oben dann wieder nen Bogen und schon haste die Brühe oberirdisch...

Den Übergang von Ton auf Kunststoff dichtest du mit ordentlich Lehm ab und füllst das Loch mit dem nach oben stehenden Kunststoffrohr wieder auf!

So würde ich's machen.


----------



## Fischi 2008 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also erst mal mußt du wohl die 1,5m runtergraben und das Rohr freilegen. Am Besten etwas großflächiger...
> 
> Wenn du dann den Durchmesser des Tonrohres hast, in den das Bächlein gefaßt ist, dann kannst du nen Übergang aus Kunststoff reinstecken und mit nem 90° Bogen das Wasser nach oben leiten. Oben dann wieder nen Bogen und schon haste die Brühe oberirdisch...
> 
> ...


 
Danke!

wird dann der Druck so groß das das Wasser ca. 1,5 m raufdrückt ???? wenn ja wäre dies genial und die beste Lösung und natürlich die günstigste.


----------



## olafson (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

hi,
ich kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen, daß es so funktioniert. es sei denn das unterirdische rohr hat ein dichten höhenunterschied in der gefälle von über 1,5 meter. wenn nicht wird sich das wasser nen andern weg suchen und wenn du pech hast deinen grundstück noch unterspühlen 
ist nur meine meinung, muß ja  so nicht stimmen.
mfg olafson


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



olafson schrieb:


> hi,
> ich kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen, daß es so funktioniert. es sei denn das unterirdische rohr hat ein dichten höhenunterschied in der gefälle von über 1,5 meter. wenn nicht wird sich das wasser nen andern weg suchen und wenn du pech hast deinen grundstück noch unterspühlen
> ist nur meine meinung, muß ja  so nicht stimmen.
> mfg olafson



Das muß man halt austesten! Es gibt aber auch 30, 45 und 67° Bögen...
Hab halt gedacht, in Österreich ist's so bergig, da funzt ein 90° Bogen!|rolleyes


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

@ Fischi 2008

vielleicht hilft das weiter http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/wissenswertes/06038/index.php

Kommt zwar von deinen Nachbarn, aber auch wir helfen wo wir können.

Gruß

Jan

P.S.: Die wasserrechtlichen Belange dürften bei euch natürlich anders geregelt sein!


----------



## Fischi 2008 (28. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Janbr schrieb:


> @ Fischi 2008
> 
> vielleicht hilft das weiter http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/wissenswertes/06038/index.php
> 
> ...


 
Ist dochnichts schlimmes wenn es vom Nachbar kommt oder??? bin über jede Hilfe oder Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Der Teich schimmert dann auch garantiert weiss - blau in der Sonne....:m

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Fischpaule (28. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Fischi 2008 schrieb:


> Das Wasser läuft praktisch unterirdisch in einen Wald der tiefer liegt, bzw. dort dringt es wieder an die Oberfläche, wobei hier die Erde rot ist( gleiche Farbe wie die Rohre haben vermute das dies ausgewaschen wird von den Zeigelrohren).




Ausgewaschene Farbe von den Ziegelrohren, das ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich - schau doch mal nach, wie hoch der Eisengehalt im Wasser ist, das könnte durchaus der Grund für die rotfärbung sein....

#h


----------



## Fischi 2008 (29. März 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ausgewaschene Farbe von den Ziegelrohren, das ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich - schau doch mal nach, wie hoch der Eisengehalt im Wasser ist, das könnte durchaus der Grund für die rotfärbung sein....
> 
> #h


 
ok werde die smal testen  Danke!


----------



## Fischi 2008 (5. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ausgewaschene Farbe von den Ziegelrohren, das ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich - schau doch mal nach, wie hoch der Eisengehalt im Wasser ist, das könnte durchaus der Grund für die rotfärbung sein....
> 
> #h


 
So habe gerade den Eisen Test gemacht.

1 x mal in der Tiefe da kein Sauerstoff drinnen ist liegt über 2mg/l und einmal wo er austritt da wo wieder Luft dazu kann liegt es bei 1,5 mg/l. lt Testergebnis TÖTLICH für die Fische. Stimmt das so in der Praxis ????

Meine Meinung dazu da ich jetzt 2 Meßergebnisse habe die unterschiedlich sind ist der Wert der mit Luft in Verbindung kommt besser also schließe ich daraus das wenn dieses Wasser über mehr Steine fliessen würde, würde der Wert besser ausfallen. ODER???????


----------



## Fischpaule (5. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Moin
2mg/l ist schon recht viel und durchaus ungünstig für die meisten Fischarten, normalerweise liegt der Wert unter 0,5 mg/l im Grundwasser. Das rote was am Auslauf zu sehen ist, scheint also sogenanntes Eisenocker zu sein. 
Wie du richtig erkannt hast, wird der Eisengehalt mit zunehmender Sauerstoffanreicherung geringer. Die Eisenionen werden durch den Sauerstoff oxidiert und es entsteht über mehrere Stufen Eisenocker, das ausfällt und sich am Gewässerboden absetzt. Grundsätzlich ist das Eisen-(III)-hydroxid (Eisenocker) nicht für die Fische giftig, Probleme kann es allerdings bei einer sehr starker Aufwirbelung des sedimentierten Eisenockers geben, da sich die Kiemen der Fische zusetzen können.
Für dich würde das also bedeuten, dass du das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichern müsstest, dies kann durch eine entsprechend gebaute Kaskade oder eine längere Solschwelle geschehen und hat auch den angenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass das meist extrem sauerstoffarme Grundwasser auch für die Fische angereichert wird.
Wenn es aber Sauerstoffmangel in deinem Gewässer geben sollte, kann es auch durch den erhöhten Eisengehalt (Eisenocker kann unter entsprechenden Bedingungen auch reduziert werden, wodurch wieder Eisenionen entstehen) für die Fische gefährlich werden.

#h


----------



## Fischi 2008 (6. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

OK !

Danke für die Info!!! 

Das heißt wenn ich das Wasser sagen wir mal ich legen einen Künstlichen Flusslauf an der Oberfläche an welches immer wieder über sogenannte Schwellen fließt wird es besser.

Das ließe sich machen.

Fakt ist wenn Fische drinnen sind wirbeln sie automatisch den Gewässerboden auf und somit auch die abesetzte Farbe, wo wiederum der Teich dan richtig rostig aussehen würde.


----------



## Fischpaule (6. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Fischi 2008 schrieb:


> OK !
> 
> Danke für die Info!!!
> 
> ...



...zumindest sinkt dann der Gehalt an giftigen Eisenionen

So lange du da noch ne Handbreit Sichttiefe hast, ist das Eisenocker kein Problem, du wirst aber kein Erfolg mit der Vermehrung haben, da die Eier absterben und du solltest vielleicht darauf achten, das die Satzfische nicht zu klein sind, da die Brut bzw. die kleinen Jungfische empfindlich auf erhöhte Eisenwerte reagieren.

#h


----------



## Fischi 2008 (6. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> ...zumindest sinkt dann der Gehalt an giftigen Eisenionen
> 
> So lange du da noch ne Handbreit Sichttiefe hast, ist das Eisenocker kein Problem, du wirst aber kein Erfolg mit der Vermehrung haben, da die Eier absterben und du solltest vielleicht darauf achten, das die Satzfische nicht zu klein sind, da die Brut bzw. die kleinen Jungfische empfindlich auf erhöhte Eisenwerte reagieren.
> 
> #h


wollte doch eigentlich einen Karpfenteich mit machen und das sich diese schon vermehren.


----------



## Fischpaule (6. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Fischi 2008 schrieb:


> wollte doch eigentlich einen Karpfenteich mit machen und das sich diese schon vermehren.




...da kannst du u.U. Pech haben und es wird nix mit dem Nachwuchs...


----------



## Fischi 2008 (11. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Da muß ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.

Bin gerade dabei die Unterlagen für eine Wasserrechtliche Bewilligung zusammen zu suchen, habe noch ein kleines Bächlein bei uns am Grundstück aber hierbei bedarf es einer Genehmigung.|laola: hoffentlich klappt alles.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*

Mein alter Teich hatte auch solche Eisenwert,meine Erfahrungen :
Nachwuchs Null,Karrauschen und Rotfedern normale Reiherverluste, Schleien sehr schwankend,Karpfen kaum Überlebende.
Das einzige was da je gut gewachsen sind waren Katzenwelse, die wohl jemand dort entsorgt hat.
Endergebniss :
Gut das das der kleinere Teich war 5x40m,das Wasser kam zumindest sauber in den anderen Teich36x42m an .


----------



## Fischi 2008 (14. April 2008)

*AW: fischteich anlegen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mein alter Teich hatte auch solche Eisenwert,meine Erfahrungen :
> Nachwuchs Null,Karrauschen und Rotfedern normale Reiherverluste, Schleien sehr schwankend,Karpfen kaum Überlebende.
> Das einzige was da je gut gewachsen sind waren Katzenwelse, die wohl jemand dort entsorgt hat.
> Endergebniss :
> Gut das das der kleinere Teich war 5x40m,das Wasser kam zumindest sauber in den anderen Teich36x42m an .


 

Danke für deine Info!

habe mich entschlossen auf dieser Stelle keinen Teich zu machen den es wären die Kosten hierbei zu hoch wenn man unter Umständen nichts wirklich erreichen kann mit diesem Wasser.

Habe bereits ein neues Platzerl für meinen Teich gefunden.
Sauberes Wasser wo die Wasserwerte passen !!!!

Einziger Nachteil brauch eine Wasserrechtsbewilligung, schön anstrengend bis man alle Unterlagen beisammen hat.


----------

